

iPhone Gets Closer to Being a Business Device with Lotus Notes Support - AZA43
http://advice.cio.com/al_sacco/apple_ibm_to_bring_lotus_notes_to_the_iphone
IBM will announce next week a mobile version of its Lotus Notes email software for the iPhone, bringing Apple's smartphone one step closer to becoming a legit business device.
======
AZA43
Yeah, Notes sucks. I use it at work, and it is often painful, especially if
you use another mail client that's user friendly. Then you know what you're
missing.

------
brk
Lotus Notes is usually considered a detriment to business. :)

